# Remove Sat Nav, add Double Din



## bengreen1980 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a 2005 x-Trail, with built in SatNav.

I am looking to remove the single din stock head unit, and the sat nav above, and replace with a double din aftermarket head unit .

I am competent, but have a questions for the forum!

The sat nav aperture is smaller then double din, however I see if you purchase an X-Trail without sat nav it comes with double din radio/aperture. Do I just need to acquire one of these front facias from a breaker. Is everything behind it 'the same'? 

It looks like, from images I have seen, that the none sat nav version has a door/compartment where the single din head unit is on the sat nav version. What is this?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

When I swapped my double DIN head unit for another double DIN unit on my 2006, the dash opening was normal width and a little taller than a double DIN. The dash trim covered the extra space (maybe 1/2 inch?) 

Are you sure the SatNav is not a normal single DIN size? Personally, I'd pop off the trim and have a look


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the swap of covers would work, but you need to find one with the same temp or climate control knobs as you currently have to make it easy. Same with the AWD and Hazard buttons.
My guess is this is what you have

http://www.carpages.co.uk/nissan/nissan-images/nissan_xtrail_sve_17_07_04.jpg

and you want to change it to this style

http://autos.ca/testdrives/images/05x-trail_19.jpg

or this

http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/c...ds/2012/07/29072308/34967_resized_xtrail5.jpg

You may also have a bit of extra work to do for the new units wiring loom, and removing your existing system. You can find diagrams and info in the service manual
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------

